
Show HN: Hijax: Intercept Ajax Calls - it
https://gist.github.com/ijt/761c82d9ab47d76d7d28142caf5371e6
======
crookshanked
Can anyone elaborate further on how this would be used? Is this the kind of
thing you would load via an Ad? Or hijack a site and add it?

~~~
it
I'm using it to simulate Ajax calls from HTML files that are being stored to
disk and loaded via file:// URLs. Those can't normally make Ajax calls due to
security measures in the browser, even in cases where they would only be
making those calls back to the server where they originated.

